# Tank stocking!!!(5gallons)



## 6998 (Aug 15, 2009)

I is a 5 gallon tank with black gravel and some small plants 3". Fish i would like

2 albino corys
6 glo-fish

i need more fish or shrimp! that will stand out!


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

I would pass on the cory. They do better in groups of 6 and a 5 gal would be to small.
The glo-fish should work. You could consider a betta instead. That size tank would make a nice home for a betta.


----------



## 6998 (Aug 15, 2009)

are you sure two corys wouldn't be ok i had 3 in my 20 gallon and they never stayed next each other exept when they were feeding. Is there a type of live bearing fish that would stand out.


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

Albino cory grow to large for a 5 gal. There are some pygmy cory, stay very small, that would work.
Only live bearing fish I can think of for that size tank, would be some guppy. Some are very beautiful.


----------



## 6998 (Aug 15, 2009)

is a bronze cory a pygmy. or what is a pigmy and how many should i get and how many guppies could i get like 2 pairs or 1male 2females or just 1 pair


----------



## Rohland (Aug 20, 2009)

No bronze cories are the same thing as albino. Just a different colour. Ill find the names of the the cories for you. However twister is right and you need a group of atleast 6 because they are shoaling fish. Also pygmy cories are very very sensitive to water parameters and would probably because it is very hard to keep stable conditions in a tank that small.

Also for guppies I think they outgrow will outgrow the tank. Ill wait for somebody that keeps livebearers first. However you would only want to get all males or all females because if they breed your aquarium will be over stocked. And being a guppy they will like crazy


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

No, the bronze is not a pygmy cory. Here is a seller of the pygmy cory. I thing a group of 6 or 8 would be fine. Nano-Fish
I have not kept guppies, but with most fish, they recommend at least two females for every male.

Edit,
All good points made by Rohland. If you go with guppies, and want to have fry, you will have to have a plan for the fry. They will quickly over populate.
I have not kept pygmy cory either, they do better in a much lower ph than I can provide.


----------



## 6998 (Aug 15, 2009)

ok i will get 2-3 males and i will not get any corys.how about 3 otto's


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

Is this a well planted tank?
Ottos are sensitive fish as well. They live mostly on a diet of algae, not all will accept prepared foods. If the tank is well established and planted, three ottos will work.


----------



## 6998 (Aug 15, 2009)

It's a denlsy decorated tank at the bottom. So if no ottos could i but 
6 glo-fish
3 male guppys 

what else would look good and is *brightly colored*?


----------



## Rohland (Aug 20, 2009)

Nothing. I'm pretty sure twister already mentioned this. Maybe not, but a male betta would be PERFECT for your aquarium. Colourful, and they thrive with clean water, room to swim, and a heater.

5 gallons is simply not big enough for all of those fish. It is very small. Don't forget your fish will grow bigger than what they are now.


----------



## 6998 (Aug 15, 2009)

so would 6 glowfish and a betta would that be good?


----------



## 6998 (Aug 15, 2009)

So would 
1 male betta
6 glo-fish would that be a good????


----------



## Rohland (Aug 20, 2009)

No. 5 gal is enough for 1 betta by himself.


----------



## Rohland (Aug 20, 2009)

Also, glofish are just zebra danios modified.
And zebra danios are fin nippers so being with a betta is not good. Also there is too many for that aquarium. Also they dont like the high temperatures around 79 degrees that bettas like to be kept at.


----------



## 6998 (Aug 15, 2009)

ok so what should i keep in it like
1 betta
and...


----------



## Rohland (Aug 20, 2009)

well do you have a heater, filter ect?

Also if you wanted you could make a divider and keep two bettas in it instead.

Because bettas dont make good tank mates.


----------



## 6998 (Aug 15, 2009)

well its kinda bowl fronted and the filter fits in the middle. could i get cardnal tetras?


----------



## Rohland (Aug 20, 2009)

no they need a high temperature, so unless you have a heater. they will not do.
Also with 5 glo fish in your aquarium right now that is already too many.
Do you have a picture of your aquarium?


----------



## 6998 (Aug 15, 2009)

there is nothing in the tank right now


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Your tank is to small for that many fish as some one else said. You could go with 5 Neon Tetra they are small and look very pretty when in a group and be ok I think but you will need a heater if you live in a cold or cool area.


----------



## 6998 (Aug 15, 2009)

could i get 3 cardal tatras, 1 otto and a betta


----------



## Rohland (Aug 20, 2009)

no, ottos need groups of three and need an established aquarium with plants and lots of algae.
Tetras need to be in bigger groups and need a heater.
Betta needs a heater as well.

I will say it again, two bettas for your aquarium would be fine, with a divider of course.


----------



## teddyzaper (Aug 30, 2009)

ok so all the fish that u have mention dont go good together. 2 bettas with a divider. some cardinals. or some ottos. NONE TOGETHER!


----------

